# Band woes - Rant!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Would you mind if I vented?


I was half expecting to have a rehearsal tonight. We auditioned a keyboardist a couple weeks ago, and I thought we were rather sloppy and suggested a quick rehearsal before we start gigging again. We haven't gigged in 6 weeks.

Drummer cancelled the first audition a few weeks ago saying he was sick. http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=4133

Drummer said he couldn't rehearse tonight as he was too tired.

I understand tired. I'm on nights this week, and pulled in 57 hours topped off with a 12 hour night shift earlier today (Friday night/Saturday morning). I got home at 7:00am and slept until 10:30am when my wife had to leave for work. I got some groceries and took the kids to hockey. Came home and cooked a real dinner for the 3 of us. Did some homework and got the kids to bed (actually, my 5 year old is watching the Leaf game right now:tongue: ) I was still willing to come out to band practice when my wife gets home from work at about 8:00pm.

The singer, guitarist and myself are mid to late 30's all working full-time. The drummer is 24 and happily unemployed (and not looking), playing video games all day. I wonder what is so stressful and tiring that he can't pick himself off the couch to practice for a couple hours? 

I've given up already on coming to the odd rehearsal we have with lyrics and charts and such, since the drummer and singer rarely learn what we agreed upon anyway. Just cruising on auto-pilot and waiting for more gigs to get booked.

I seriously need to find something new. Guys that come together, know their shit and want to hit the stage. Playing covers does not require 6 months of rehearsals. Grant it, we play very well at our gigs, but learning new tunes to freshen things up is akin to pulling teeth with this band.

*Seriously - if anyone needs a bass player/vocalist, let me know! I'll play pretty much everything from the 60's on up (rock, country etc... Disco? Sure. Wedding band? Sure? Want to rip out some polka's for a family reunion? Why not?!? Your daughter thinks she's the next Hilary Duff and you're putting together the backing band? Give me a shout! * I don't really have a taste for death metal or hip-hop though.


Thank-you for listening. I feel better now. Isn't there some beer in the fridge?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Drummer cancelled the first audition a few weeks ago saying he was sick.
> 
> Drummer said he couldn't rehearse tonight as he was too tired.


Yep, sounds like your drummer is sick and tired. Or _re_tired. I think you're ready for some new blood, or else change the band name to Dead Horse. Being a bass player, you shouldn't have much trouble finding a band in need. Maybe leaving your reliable bandmates out in the cold is the only thing stopping you? A classic dilemma, but you gotta look out for number one.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Yep, sounds like your drummer is sick and tired. Or _re_tired. I think you're ready for some new blood, or else change the band name to Dead Horse. Being a bass player, you shouldn't have much trouble finding a band in need. Maybe leaving your reliable bandmates out in the cold is the only thing stopping you? A classic dilemma, but you gotta look out for number one.


What Lester said.

Being half of a rhythm section where the other half is a slaggard is not my idea of fun, or anything else good, for that matter. Time to move on and find those willing to work as hard as you do; perhaps not an easy task.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are times when adolescence can last well in to the mid 20s (I have a 25 year old daughter - BELIEVE ME). You need to find a drummer who is in the same situation as you - married, kids FT Job. As if you don't already know this, but really. This is so you can continue to :rockon: 

Or just do what you are doing in blue type.

I'm not too with it, so,... aw, never mind


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

There are many folds to this mess though...

- I pride myself as a solid bass player/vocalist and get offers every so often, but I hate the whole "we have to rehearse every week for 6 months before we play live" thing. Basement jamming bores me. I love the stage! We're playing covers for God's sake. Any musician worth his/her weight in salt could play a gig with 2 or 3 rehearsals and the proper at-home practicing. 

- I know a number of drummers, but they are all tied up with other commitments.


- my guitarist would be devistated if I quit the band, and he's really a great guy.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

James, bass players are in big demand. Why don't you have a talk with the guitar player since he is your friend? Let him know how you feel about this situation. If you cannot work it out, move on. As far as the drummer is concerned, he's a bum. Sack him!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, hopefully we'll have a couple of gigs lined up for the last 2 weekends in March. I'll have a talk with him then, see what our future holds.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...send that drummer packing.

-dh


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Having been down this road a number of times myself I'd have to agree with the guys that say 'can him'. You know he's not going to get any more dedicated and until you get someone new you're just going to be continually frustrated and won't be able to enjoy what really should be a fun diversion from the usual stresses of everyday life. Talk with the other 'serious' guys in the band and maybe consider hiring a drummer - you can get someone good and can his ass easily if he's not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> - my guitarist would be devistated if I quit the band, and he's really a great guy.


Try to take the guy with you. 

And for practicing and a drummer? If you need to rough out some new songs, and the drummer is too busy zapping the retardobots from the evil glorf empire, use a drum machine.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

My drummer's my guitarist's sister. rofl.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Find something else...remember every minute you waste on someone like him is a minute wou'll never get back...


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Find something else...remember every minute you waste on someone like him is a minute wou'll never get back...



Hear Hear! Nothing like being old and wasted....lol


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> My drummer's my guitarist's sister. rofl.


My drummer is the guitarist's brother, mind you if we find a better drummer, family comes second!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Remember, you're a Bass Player and as a guitar player that's been searching for a good Bass Player for years in SWO I think you're in the driver's seat you're a rare breed. Find a new drummer, don't let time pass you by and miss out on the opportunity to enjoy playing music!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Would you mind if I vented?


Not at all James..... I am almost shocked as to how some people behave in a band. Going thru that now, 'Washburned' knows exactly what I mean. I definitely need to hook-up with a band that doesn't involve itself in pissin' matches, temper-tantrums, underhandedness, or just plain apathy. I am there to kick-ass, it's the only way I can go into it, I just couldn't get on the stage if I thought; "oh ho-hum, another boring gig". I spend days psyching myself up and practicing before a gig.

We don't gig as often as we should, so this is really getting old, I *need* at least 2 gigs/month, not for the money, but just to get out there. I have limited time left this time around, haven't got the time or patience for slacking.

I need a new band too, need to kick it up a notch.
Hey! I feel better now too!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ask the other band members how they feel, if they feel the same way, confront the drummer and if he doesn't want to change his attitude can him.

Find a new Drummer.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Not at all James..... I am almost shocked as to how some people behave in a band. Going thru that now, 'Washburned' knows exactly what I mean. I definitely need to hook-up with a band that doesn't involve itself in pissin' matches, temper-tantrums, underhandedness, or just plain apathy. I am there to kick-ass, it's the only way I can go into it, I just couldn't get on the stage if I thought; "oh ho-hum, another boring gig". I spend days psyching myself up and practicing before a gig.
> 
> We don't gig as often as we should, so this is really getting old, I *need* at least 2 gigs/month, not for the money, but just to get out there. I have limited time left this time around, haven't got the time or patience for slacking.
> 
> ...


I'm totally on the same page as you. Fortunately, I've only ever really had one bad experience with a band member. A few years ago, trying to get just a cover project going (18 at the time), I asked my one friend to sing for the band since he was an alright singer, and had lots of potential. Anyways, three practices in, all the instrumentalists had learned and practiced the songs we wanted to play, but the singer hadn't even looked. When he showed up late to the third practice and hadn't looked at the material, he was fired. I didn't care if he was one of my good friends. 

He could be my friend, but he couldn't be in my band. Sorry. evilGuitar:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I've got ads running for a drummer. I seriously don't know where to start with another drummer rant, so I'll just skip the rant, and give you all one of these...  :frown:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Good to hear that you have some ads running. Good luck with that.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Do what I do to my drummer, threaten to kick him out of the band if he don't get his shit together. It works for me but some people just don't care.


----------

